# Dita Von Teese @ Istanbul Fashion Week 04.02.2011 x8 Update



## Mandalorianer (8 Feb. 2011)

* Dita Von Teese presents a creation by Damat Tween at the Istanbul Fashion Week on February 4, 2011, in Istanbul. The Istanbul Fashion Week runs from February 3-6, 2011. *




 

​


----------



## Q (9 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Dita Von Teese @ Istanbul Fashion Week 04.02.2011 x2*

steht ihr mittlerweile fast besser als die Unterwäsche  :thx:


----------



## Andrea1974 (17 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Dita Von Teese @ Istanbul Fashion Week 04.02.2011 x2*

Thank you for the Beautiful Dita :thumbup:


----------



## zool (17 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Dita Von Teese @ Istanbul Fashion Week 04.02.2011 x2*

Very hot! thanks!


----------



## Kurupt (2 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Dita Von Teese @ Istanbul Fashion Week 04.02.2011 x2*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Sep. 2011)

WoW , nice Add's  Thanks Kurupt:thumbup:


----------

